# Ikea Besta stand



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

I have bought the Besta stand from ikea. The tank fits perfectly and the stand look very nice. The tank size is 60x30x30cm / 54liters.

But....the stand is made of some cheap materials, the sides, front and bottom is made of some kind of pressed wood frame filled with paper i think. I have used glue when mounting the stand and it is very firm, no shaking movements.

Anyone used this stand? Will it hold?
Here is a link
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99046424/

Jnad


----------



## Jace (Feb 20, 2008)

I would just put the equivalent weight of that much water on the stand and see if it warps over time. If not, you're golden, but it will ultimately come down to how much risk you're willing to take for looks.


----------



## cg49me (Oct 25, 2014)

I wouldn't use it... Two feet of particleboard that's only supported on the sides is definitely going to sag under 100ish pounds of aquarium.. If you added a center support (front to back), you'd probably be alright. I'd add some kind of stabilization, too (you could get by with blocks in the corners).


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

I do believe a few people have done this exact same thing before. Ask them about how they feel the weight would be like under these conditions. People like FlyingHellFish do seem to use the besta stand, but a different type.


----------



## DoctorLondom (May 8, 2013)

I have the exact same IKEA shelving unit with an 11.4g tank on top. No issues at all. It's surprisingly sturdy.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Jnad said:


> Hello!
> 
> Anyone used this stand? Will it hold?


Hello neighbour 

I used a similar ikea product for my 60l for about 2 years with no issues. I would still be careful not to get it to wet though, wich is kind of inevitable dealing with aquariums. Maybe put a plastic sheet between aquarium and stand?


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

Thank for your comments.

I see there is some that advice against the use of this Ikea product, but in the same time someone have used this as a aquarium stand. It is not easy to know what to do, i do want to feel safe, dont want a aquarium stand to collapse😄 the tank is now empty standing on the Besta stand, i will think about this over cristmast beafore i decide to use it or not.

I did find a user on this forum that have te Besta stand:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=441873

Jnad

Bump:


Matsnork said:


> Hello neighbour
> 
> I used a similar ikea product for my 60l for about 2 years with no issues. I would still be careful not to get it to wet though, wich is kind of inevitable dealing with aquariums. Maybe put a plastic sheet between aquarium and stand?


Thanks neighbour😄

I did use another Ikea product for a aquarium stand on a smaller cube tank, it did hold the weight, but as you said....be carefully of water spill. I had some water in contact with this stand and it just started to fall apart.

Did you use the adjustable legs that followed with the Besta stand? I am wondering if they will hold where they are moulded in to the bottom plate.

Jnad


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am using the Ikea besta stand for my ADA 60p. It's on the optional metal frame with legs, sitting on a solid tile floor. I sealed any joints or exposed wood with silicone sealant. I run a sump inside the stand in addition to the 60p on top. Been running over a year with no issues. Some pics in my signature, but update is long overdue.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Small amount of weight, no issue. 
But it is just particle board, saw dust, wood chips and glue. It's not meant to last nor hold much up.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd definitely reinforce the inside of that cabinet, if only for the peace of mind. Thick pieces of wood, or metal cabinet braces, or both combined should do the trick.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have had my 60P on one for over a year. Like anything not made for aquariums, its a do it at your own risk, just because mine has held doesn't mean it's engineered to do so but I am confident with mine. That said, I may buy another stand for mine if I rescape, mostly because it's too short IMO, but I am pretty confident it will hold. It has been through an earthquake as well.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Jnad said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thank for your comments.
> 
> ...


I used to have one of these. Ikea Kallax. Same honey comb paper material in the thicker boards and plywood (spånskiva på svenska) in the load baring cross section.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

My youngest kid have the Ikea Kallax in the bedroom. It would probably be a good aquarium stand, especially if a plate had been glued to the back for support it sideways.

It is cheap to

Waterspills is a problem though

Jnad


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ You need the glass top, it's glossy and it's 10 bucks. 









=======









The reef guys use Ikea Besta too. Here a picture of some reef dude who ran out of money half way through and went the Ikea way... 









 Happy hunting...


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion using a glass plate for water spill protection, i am going to use a plexiglas plate.

I am still wondering what to do with the legs that comes with the stand, the nut for the legs are just moulded in to the four corners of the stand. Looks like a weak point.

Do you use the legs?

Maybe it is best to skip the legs.

Jnad


----------



## cg49me (Oct 25, 2014)

Do the legs/feet screw completely into the stand such that the top of the feet are in contact with the bottom of the stand, or do they stick out some (perhaps for leveling, like the feet on the bottom of a washing machine)?

If they screw all the way in, I wouldn't worry about them. If they stick out, I wouldn't use them.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

The legs are sold separately, you use them to add a bit of height and I guess they add strength to the base. The cabinet itself comes with circles that screw in the bottom, you adjust them to level out your stand. 

If you're worried about the strength, you can add shelfs to support the middle beam. Of course no one will officially tell you it okay. 

Just keep a 10lb Co2 cylinder under the cabinet, if the entire set up falls and starts a fire, the cylinder will release an blast of arctic cold air. Safety first!!!!!

By the way, you guys ever seen the crazy stuff people do at ikea? Like a small car with two bed frames on the roof, secured only by strings and a prayer. Or the family of 4 with an entire living set stuff in the back and on the laps of their kids.

 I love ikea!


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Don´t forget to use an aquarium mat. Speck of sand between to two panes of glass *cringes*.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

I have a local shop that have these furnitere legs for sale, is it safe to use, they are rated for 50 kg

I am thinking maybe these legs are better/safer than the mouldings in the Besta stand.

Jnad

Bump:


Matsnork said:


> Don´t forget to use an aquarium mat. Speck of sand between to two panes of glass *cringes*.


Thanks Matsnork


----------

